# LOADSA PICS OF BABY KIA (WARNING LOADS)!!!!



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

here are loadsa pic of my baby kia 
i hope you enjoy them as much as i have
or on the other hand im sorry if i bore u lol  
here goes!!!! :angel13: 










when i got her home!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

her sleeping!!! zzzzzzzz


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

u can leave ur hat on !!1


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

:angel4:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

well thats it for now guys have fun lol
jo
xxxxx


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

gorgeous she is C.U.T.E


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thankyou :wink:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

WHAT A SWEETIE :lol: 

Love that bath pic  

Thanks for sharing x


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

You weren;t kidding when you said there were tons! hehe, but I didnt mind cuz she was so cute!!!!!!

Congrats!
And she looks very spoiled already, hehe


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww she's very cute, when did you get her?
I like the pic of her with the baby brush


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I was certainly not bored, she is just a perfect little baby.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she's really cute and i love her name


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

What a :angel13: 

How could we ever get bored looking at that ADORABLE face!!!??


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Cute picture. Cute doggy ^^ ... Love the Color :shock: Wow. And the Bath pitcure. :lol:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

she reminds me of a girl version of one of my chis Lucky


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

she is adorable love her coat colors.enjoyed every photo by the way.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

lalaNlucky said:


> she reminds me of a girl version of one of my chis Lucky


do you know what i was thinking that when i was reading sams post with the before and after pics, the spitting image gorgeous!!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks everyone just wanted to share her with you


----------



## Luggy (Apr 21, 2005)

That bath pic is soooo adorable!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG she is soooo cute, love her colour


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

SORRY I HAD TO


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

awwww!! what cuties!! and Kia is so sweet looking!!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

omg they really do do0nt they bles see even dogs can have doubles i got her on sunday 22nd january and she is changing all the time


----------

